# Have you ever walked out of a movie?



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Have you ever walked out of a movie? If so, why?

I've walked out of two movies in my life - The Chamber of Secrets and Tomb Raider. They're not the worst movies I've ever seen (not by a long shot) but it just so happened that I was with people who were also bored by these movies.

I actually would have really liked to have left both Twilight movies, but I was dragged to them by friends who were actually interested in sparkly vampire love *shudder*. Also, the never ending ending of the last Lord of the Rings movie I could have done without.

(I'm so glad I never had to see The Ugly Truth in the theatres because, well, it would have been such waste of money to only be there for the first 20 minutes of it -- what a misogynist dickhead. I don't care that he may have had underlying reasons for his disgusting views or that he may have reformed in the end or whatever - I just wanted to punch him in the face :happy


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

I thought The Ugly Truth was a great romantic comedy. I loved the main guys personality 

I've never walked out of a theater; I've felt about it once but I forgot what movie it was. My curiosity got the best of me...


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

I walked out of _Agent Cody Banks_, but that was because I had to pick up my little step brother lol.
Aside from that, I never have walked out but I did fall asleep during _Avatar_ multiple times throughout the movie.


----------



## truevitality (Jan 18, 2010)

Balls of Fury and The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.

Okay, so Ball of Fury just sucked to me! I went with my friend and we just got so tired of paying all that money to see shitty movies that we walked out. :angry: I watched it again on Comedy Central and I still felt hurt that I wasted so much of my life just sitting there to watch it. Stupid arse movie!

Then I went on a double date to see The Curious Case of Benjamin Button and we snuck out of it after ten minutes to go see Slumdog Millionaire because it started so slow. Anyways, I saw Benjamin Button again on On demand and it was pretty good. Not to mention it won awards.But who cares right? Not all movies that the critics rewarded turned out to be good. For one thing, I didn't really like that There Will be Blood movie. Didn't do much for me...


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't see all that many movies in theaters but I don't walk out. I stay in hopes it get better, sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't but I figure I might as well, as I was planning to spend this time watching the movie in the first place.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I watched Twilight on my laptop, well after thirty-three minutes I hated it so much that I quit to go watch porn and then to post on here.

I quit watching SAW V because it got excessively bloody and squicky.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Saw someone walk out of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo during the rape scene, but I've never fathomed walking out of something I paid ten bucks for.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I rarely go to the theater, so I make sure never to have to leave; however, I've turned off quite a few VHSs and DVDs.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

The last time I went to a movie theater was....err....2006? I haven't yet walked out of a movie, but there's been two ocassions when I wanted to. I went to see two movies some friends wanted to watch and they were just awful and immature(the movies, not my friends). I didn't walk away because I didn't want to ruin it for them, so I just sat there and let them enjoy it.


----------



## echo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have only walked out of one movie in my life. I was on a blind double date in the late '70's and they took us to a slasher film. I can't remember its title. Within five minutes I was out in the lobby wondering why I agreed to this blind date. Everyone else wanted to watch the movie so I had to sit there and wait for them all.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I watched Twilight on my laptop, and deleted it when that vampire walked in sunlight and glittered. Teh ghey.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

When I was younger, me and my friends used to go to the dollar show and we'd pay a dollar for one movie and sneak in other movies after we were done with that one. So I've walked out of a lot of movies if they didn't look interesting and would look for another one to see. I didn't bother to remember names. Except for sleepers, that was just boring to me.


----------



## Packey (Jun 20, 2010)

I've never walked out of a movie (pa taught me never to throw away good money) but I have fallen asleep a couple of times. Underworld, State of Play and Avatar are all guility of such boredom they put me to sleep.


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> Have you ever walked out of a movie? If so, why?


No, I haven't yet. If I'd been dumb enough to watch Daybreakers when it was still showing in theaters, I would have seriously considered walking out of the theater before the movie's end. Thankfully, I wasn't dumb enough to spend my money to rent the film from NetFlix- though my housemate, unfortunately, was.

I might end up walking out of _this_ movie- that is, if I set aside my value system long enough to fork over my money for a ticket and then, somehow, compel myself to sit down in the theater. I don't like rewarding production companies for financing a horrible movie by giving them my money, as that sends them the wrong message, entirely, about what audiences will pay money to see.






After all, if the Avatar "gaang" does not approve of The Last Airbender as a live action motion picture, that can't be good! :crazy:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I haven't been to the cinema house for many a year, but for the same reasons as others.. usually you see it with friends and if they are enjoying it I just sit it out.
I've turned off a lot of movies at home by myself and once I was at a friends house watching a movie with her and her father ..what was it.... oh... Wolf Creek. It was just a bloodfest, not my thing so I went and napped in my friends room. :bored:


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I've never walked out of a movie. This is because I generally read reviews - or at the very least check the Rotten Tomatoes percentage of critics that like before seeing a movie, so it filters out most of the "bad" ones. Of course, I really don't watch movies in theaters that often anymore, either.


----------



## Lestroe (May 7, 2010)

I went to this summer free movies at the movie theatre with my mom and little sisters. The movie was called Doogle. That has been the only time I have ever wanted to leave. Of course, my youngest sister wanted to stay...:sad:
I could feel my brain leaking out of my ears.


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

Superman Returns because I hyperventilated randomly. I could have walked out of Pirates of the Caribbean 3 and the second one for that matter and the latest Batman film but didn't as I'd paid £6 for the ticket :bored:.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

hazzle92 said:


> Superman Returns because I hyperventilated randomly. I could have walked out of Pirates of the Caribbean 3 and the second one for that matter and the latest Batman film but didn't as I'd paid £6 for the ticket :bored:.


lols... was it random or because it was the first time you'd seen a guy dressed in such a tight close fitting costume? I guess it's understandable.... though superman damn! >________<


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 6, 2010)

Monster and the Ugly Truth because they were both terribly vulgar. Monster more so (obviously) it was terrifying and disturbing.:mellow:


----------

